
Show HN: Eatrel for iOS – Find Happy Hours Near You (New York) - ipashqa
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/eatrel-food-offers-near-you/id1483042465
======
ipashqa
Hi HN!

We've just launched iOS version of our Eatrel app with Happy Hours for New
York. Please take a look! Enjoy your meal :)

Eatrel is a mobile app that helps people find nearby places where to eat with
discount. Open an app and discover special offers nearby places have: simple
percent discounts, sets with special prices, happy hours and so on. See menu,
see what's included in the offer, see restaurant info, see restaurant rating,
get directions.

App Store: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/eatrel-food-offers-near-
you/id...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/eatrel-food-offers-near-
you/id1483042465) Our landing site: [https://eatrel.com](https://eatrel.com)
Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/eatrel](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/eatrel)

